# Sephora by O.P.I. Spice Market Mini Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the Sephora by O.P.I. Spice Market Mini Collection 2012. They are some beautiful warm colors. S-age is Just a Number looks like another Chanel Peridot dupe but still really pretty. I am loving the I Think I Cayenne a lot. What do you guys think? These are already available at retailers and online at Sephora.









Source, used with permission

I Think I Cayenne





Source, used with permission

Have You Met Rose, Mary?





Source, used with permission

Justa Pinch of Glitter





Source, used with permission

S-age is Just a Number


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 9, 2012)

I love these!  I think I could justify buying these..they are very different from what I currently have




.  I would use them all except maybe the Have You Met Rose, Mary, which is still a beautiful red.


----------



## jilleans (Oct 12, 2012)

These are very very pretty!


----------

